
Ask HN: What businesses started by software developers do you know? - meehow
I don&#x27;t mean technical co-founders, but businesses where developers actually took their idea and executed it.
======
el_dev_hell
Microsoft

------
nocubicles
Dropbox

------
sethammons
Sendgrid

------
lukaszkups
carrd.co

------
verdverm
AlchemyAPI, now part of the Watson portfolio.

Hofstadter.io, pre-funding

Both solo-dev started

------
raptorraver
Facebook

------
smudgymcscmudge
GitHub

